# Nuevos Números de Revista Electronica de Daganzo



## pantuflo (Nov 3, 2016)

Hola, soy técnico en electrónica con una larga trayectoria laboral en estos temas. Ahora edito una revista de libre acceso con temas de actualidad en Electrónica:

Antonio Gonzalez

Si tenéis sugerencias, preguntas o cualquier observación, estaría muy contento en atenderlas.

Saludos a todos/as


----------



## pantuflo (Nov 21, 2016)

Os presento un nuevo número de la Revista que estoy publicando en la web con acceso libre. 

Este nuevo número trata de antenas y con él llevo publicados 20 números dedicados a diversos temas electrónicos. 

https://issuu.com/antoniogonzalez72 

Espero vuestras sugerencias, Saludos


----------



## zorrux (Nov 22, 2016)

Bueno ,interesante  y valioso por tu esfuerzo pero algo me llamo la atencion .

Me parece que la mayoria de ilustraciones  han sido tomadas de ejemplares de Mecanica Popular ,de los años 50 ,la edad de oro  de esa revista ,y en tu Bibliografia NO consignas  tal cosa,sino un muy generico "imagenes de Google",por respeto a esa publicacion ,casi una Biblia  para los cultores del HUM deberias especificarlo claramente.


----------



## pantuflo (Nov 23, 2016)

Os presento un nuevo numero (el 20) de la revista de electrónica de libre acceso que estoy editando en la web.

https://issuu.com/antoniogonzalez72

Este número trata de antenas de radio.
Me gustaría recibir vuestros comentarios y sugerencias.

Saludos


----------



## pantuflo (Ene 30, 2017)

Os presento mi nuevo número de La Revista Electronica de Daganzo el 21 dedicado al calentamiento por inducción.

Lo podeís encontrar en issuu.com o en calameo.com

Espero vuestras sugerencias y opiniones

Saludos:  Antonio


----------



## pantuflo (Feb 27, 2017)

Os presento un nuevo numero (el 22) de la revista de electrónica de libre acceso que estoy editando en la web.

https://issuu.com/antoniogonzalez72

Este número trata de antenas de Electromedicina
Me gustaría recibir vuestros comentarios y sugerencias.

Saludos


----------



## pantuflo (Abr 1, 2017)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 23 que trata de Ultrasonidos.

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

La podreis encontrar en: https://issuu.com/antoniogonzalez72

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Abr 25, 2017)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 24 que trata de Amplificadores de sonido.

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

La podreis encontrar en: https://issuu.com/antoniogonzalez72

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (May 25, 2017)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 25 que trata de Instrumentación en electronica.

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

La podreis encontrar en: https://issuu.com/antoniogonzalez72

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Sep 27, 2017)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 26 que trata de Amplificadores de Antena en HF.

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

La podreis encontrar en: https://issuu.com/antoniogonzalez72

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Oct 30, 2017)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 27 que trata de Proyectiles de Rail y Gauss. 

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas. 

La podreis encontrar en: https://issuu.com/antoniogonzalez72 

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Dic 14, 2017)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 28 que trata del Radar y el Sonar.

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

La podreis encontrar en: https://issuu.com/antoniogonzalez72

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Ene 26, 2018)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 29 que trata de Bicicletas Eléctricas.

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

La podreis encontrar en: https://issuu.com/antoniogonzalez72

Gracias


----------



## manufc (Ene 26, 2018)

Buenas!
Estupendo trabajo colega! Yo no imparto electrónica en mi centro, pero voy a a informar al profesor de electrónica que le eche un vistazo por que creo que puede aportar bastante a su asignatura.

Un saludo y enhorabuena.!


----------



## dladystarlight (Ene 27, 2018)

La edición de esta revista está ligada a algún centro educativo?? 

De ser así me parece una idea genial, enhorabuena.

 De no ser así te recomendaría que lo propongas en algún centro de Formación Profesional de la zona, seguro que te apoyarán y ayudarán con el proyecto.


----------



## pantuflo (Ene 27, 2018)

Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios, me complace que propongais esta revista en vuestros centros de Formacion Profesional.
He trabajado durante muchos años como soporte técnico y formador. en diversos campos de la tecnología electrónica y creo que a los técnicos les viene bien conocer las diversas ramas de este impresionante mundo de la electrónica.

Estos comentarios me vienen muy bien para continuar.

saludos


----------



## pantuflo (Mar 9, 2018)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 30 que trata de válvulas electrónicas.

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

La podreis encontrar en: Antonio Gonzalez

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Mar 27, 2018)

Nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo el 31 que trata de la Televisión
Lo encontrareis en Antonio Gonzalez
o en: Calaméo - pantuflo

Vuestras sugerencias y opiniones serán bienvenidas.

Saludos


----------



## pantuflo (May 17, 2018)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 32 que trata de los Compresores de Audio en los equipos de sonido.

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

La podreis encontrar en: Revista Electronica de Daganzo 32.pdf

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Jun 3, 2018)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 33 que trata de la FM Estéreo.

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

La podreis encontrar en: Revista Electronica de Daganzo 33.pdf

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Sep 10, 2018)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 34 que trata del desarrollo de un ordenador basado en el microprocesador z80.

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

La podreis encontrar en: Revista Electronica de Daganzo 34.pdf

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Oct 16, 2018)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 35 que trata del Radiocontrol



Lo podeis encontrar en: Revista Electronica de Daganzo 35.pdf

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Dic 3, 2018)

Nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo el 36 que trata de la luz electrica
Lo encontrareis en: Revista Electronica de Daganzo 36.pdf

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Dic 13, 2018)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 37 que trata de los amplificadores de sonido tipo D.

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

La podreis encontrar en: Revista Electronica de Daganzo 37.pdf

Saludos


----------



## pantuflo (Ene 2, 2019)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 38 que trata de los diversos tipos de Diodos.

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

La podreis encontrar en: Revista Electronica de Daganzo 38.pdf

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Ene 28, 2019)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo, el 39 que trata de los instrumentos geológicos.
Lo encontrareis en: Revista Electronica de Daganzo 39.pdf

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Mar 4, 2019)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo el 40 que trata de fuentes de alto voltaje
Lo encontrareis en: Revista Electronica de Daganzo 40.pdf
Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Mar 25, 2019)

Nuevo número de la Revista Electronica de Daganzo el 41 que trata desde los Triodos hasta los Transistores.
Lo encontrareis en: Revista Electronica de Daganzo 41.pdf
Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.
Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Sep 13, 2019)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electrónica de Daganzo el 42 que trata de turbinas y de motores.
Lo encontrareis en: Revista Electronica de Daganzo 42.pdf
Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Mar 23, 2020)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electrónica de Daganzo el 42 que trata del Espectro Electromagnetico.

Lo encontrareis en: Revista Electronica de Daganzo 43.pdf

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.



Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (May 8, 2020)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electrónica de Daganzo el 44 que trata del Radioastronomia.

Lo encontrareis en: Revista Electronica de Daganzo 44.pdf

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.



Gracias


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 10, 2020)

Recién veo este topic, gracias por compartir la revista!


----------



## pantuflo (May 16, 2020)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electrónica de Daganzo el 45 que trata de Impresoras

Lo encontrareis en:    Revista Electronica de Daganzo 45.pdf

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.



Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Sep 30, 2020)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electrónica de Daganzo el 46 que trata de Bobinas y Condensadores

Lo encontrareis en: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fUFh_UbUCLLckzJaW4LnD19vulQrB4b2/view?usp=sharing

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.



Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Oct 10, 2020)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electrónica de Daganzo el 47 que trata de convertidores Analogico-Digitales y Digitales –Analogicos (ADC, DAC)

Lo encontrareis en: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EmIT2PtHoiONr8WRM0T_yJAfmJeQqS-g/view?usp=sharing

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.



Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Oct 16, 2020)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electrónica de Daganzo el 48 que trata de Altavoces y Micrófonos

Lo encontrareis en: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GNkMRa8Zi4uYqJHpWM80fI34eWoFDq_U/view?usp=sharing

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.



Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Nov 12, 2020)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electrónica de Daganzo el 49 que trata de Alarmas

Lo encontrareis en https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qQ141D7ZsmeDCCf5b441HPJ12tuXHoTk/view?usp=sharing



Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.



Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Nov 18, 2020)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electrónica de Daganzo el 50 que trata de Relojes

Lo encontrareis en https://drive.google.com/file/d/16cPUr5IBUmVNRP9RGuRSTDhPpd9dkmv5/view?usp=sharing

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.



Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Dic 6, 2020)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electrónica de Daganzo el 51 que trata del aprovechamiento de la Energía Solar fotovoltaica.

Lo encontrareis en https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KsGL0MGHEEFI-4B21zf8PR1_hB4jYFbq/view?usp=sharing

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.



Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Dic 23, 2020)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electrónica de Daganzo el 52 que trata de la electrónica para los principiantes.

Lo encontrareis en https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WN9zkaoSFlQ7dz0gFNcl3rUSIxOMW8iC/view?usp=sharing

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Mar 12, 2021)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electrónica de Daganzo el 53 que trata de la Energía Eólica.

Lo encontrareis en    https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-9XIP9xetUwooh3KJa7t0jnm07_MLdVa/view?usp=sharing

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

Gracias


----------



## pantuflo (Mar 27, 2021)

Os presento el nuevo número de la Revista Electrónica de Daganzo el 54 que trata sobre algunos accesorios en las bicicletas.

Lo encontrareis en: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1weaXJXbSheNhqJOEB_F-c-PyLapNWH58/view?usp=sharing

Vuestras opiniones y sugerencias serán bienvenidas.

Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 29, 2021)

!Felicitaciones por la capa de la revista , esa te quedo de 10!
!Lo contenido interno tanbien es muy bueno y didactico!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------

